# Leaked video of Project Cafe developer conference?



## 8BitWalugi (May 18, 2011)

You tell me.

[youtube]fgjES1oOTlc[/youtube]

Source was a thread on /v/, I'm new to /v/, so not sure if trolling. But the guy in front kinda looks like Reggie...


----------



## Zorua (May 18, 2011)

It's very hazy and you can't make out anything.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

we will see
somthing about the controller dont look right tho


----------



## nintendoom (May 18, 2011)

maybe that model is just a modified wii, like the gamecube they used when showing the wii


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 18, 2011)

The controllers mapping is the same as 360 controller.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 18, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> The controllers mapping is the same as 360 controller.


So was the classic controller.

And if you're going to those lengths, the 360's controller mapping was the same as the GameCube's.


----------



## Snailface (May 18, 2011)

We're probably going to be murdered for watching that.

Looks legit.

Seems like too much trouble to fake if its a troll video.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 18, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Tanveer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The analogue sticks were next to each other on the classic. On the video you can see left stick being above the D-Pad.
But yeah, the gamecube mapping was similar to xbox. SO controller doesnt say much


----------



## tehnoobshow (May 18, 2011)

Hard to make out what they are saying in the video........oh and the controller does not look right to me.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 18, 2011)

On the subject of the controller, it reminds me of the Virtual Boy.

Maybe they're trying to finish Gunpei's goal? Considering the fact that the Virtual Boy was rushed out the door.


----------



## Snailface (May 18, 2011)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> Hard to make out what they are saying in the video........oh and the controller *does not look right to me.*


I've seen mock-ups that look almost exactly like it. I'll see if I can find it . . .


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

This is it up close


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 18, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks VERY similar lol.
But maybe they are at prtotype stage?
Who knows.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 18, 2011)

This is either legit or an impressive fake. I don't think the concept design is enough to say it's legit, but the setting would be hard to fake I think. Either way, we'll know soon enough.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2011)

the controller looks just looks like a wii remote with big handles


----------



## Jamstruth (May 18, 2011)

Actually it looks like a Gamecube controller without the silly curved buttons thing. Oh, and a screen in the middle.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 18, 2011)

I'm going for "fake"

The video is just too blurry to make anything of it. And the controller doesn't seem right :S
I just can't lay a finger on it


----------



## heartgold (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> This is it up close



Could this shit be real?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Fake, no doubt. However, if it turns out real I'll really hate Nintendo for that console design....especially the color, ewww


----------



## Snailface (May 18, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Fake, no doubt. However, if it turns out real I'll really hate Nintendo for that console design....especially the color, ewww


It looks like a plastic cigarette lighter. I prefer the design of the prototype DS to this.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 18, 2011)

When I saw the controller, why did Virtual Boy come to mind?


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd reading that.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, I have a video of a Dreamcast2 secret dev meeting, it's of similar quality, shall I post it?

Seriously, anyone with a projector at home could film this.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Yeah...if Miyamoto or Iwata were in the video, the story would be quite intriguing.


----------



## Zorua (May 18, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's probably just the devkit.
If it's the real thing, then.....it's ugly.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

[youtube]R2GnP0f1hoE[/youtube]

OMGOMGOMG DC2 OWNZ Y'ALL DAWGZ, SEGA POWAH!


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (May 18, 2011)

Enough! god cant this wait just 3 more weeks. We will know everything at E3


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> [youtube]R2GnP0f1hoE[/youtube]
> 
> OMGOMGOMG DC2 OWNZ Y'ALL DAWGZ, SEGA POWAH!


LOL! Controller with a screen? So are you saying that Nintendo is trolling with this Project Cafe?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

SEGA actually filed the controller type BEFORE Nintendo even annouced that they're working on a Wii2 and they are the current patent holders for this type of a controller. I wouldn't be suprised if they simply sold the patent to Ninny Boyz.

This vid is dated waaaaay back.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Ah so now we know from where Nintendo got this controller idea.


----------



## raulpica (May 18, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, the one in the video just looks like a simple touchscreen


----------



## 1stkirbyever (May 18, 2011)

I seriously doubt this is real, if it was: Nintendo would be all over this. A lot of companies have taken any "Leaked" footage of something they want to keep "Incognito" and removed it from Youtube in a split second. Sega has done this quite a bit, and I'm pretty sure Nintendo's done this before too. The video has been up since yesterday too.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

My point was that both videos have equal grounds, in the sense of no ground at all to stand on.

It's 18/05/11 and I'm STILL not playing on my Dreamcast2. Go figure!

As far as the "looks" of the "rumoured" Wii2 are concerned, I actually wouldn't mind if it looked like this, just with a little bit more polishing here and there. It's a prototype - proto versions usually look cheapo and tacky.

Surely the finished product will be appealing.

As long as they don't paint it pink and don't force feed it with yesterday's hardware, I'm sold. I enjoy the Wii a whole lot, but the fact that it's so technologically-backwards and that the dev's aren't all that interested in making games for it evokes a sad face pour moi.

Gimme a Wii with the horsepower it deserves and I'm happy - I really don't need more innovations to enjoy it.

EDIT: Fix'd


----------



## Miss Panda (May 18, 2011)

*If* this is the prototype, then it is certainly less ugly than the original Wii. I have it hidden in a cupboard, it is revolting to look at.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 18, 2011)

Wow! A shaky handcam that shows someone's back and a large dia projection of a couple rumoured mockups. It MUST be genuine!



...but sarcasm aside, I actually give this piece more credit than all the other mockups combined. I'm not a betting man, but if I were, I'd put my money on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's 18/05/10 and I'm STILL not playing on my Dreamcast2. Go figure!


Worse: it's actually 18/05/*11*!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Wever said:
			
		

> Wow! A shaky handcam that shows someone's back and a large dia projection of a couple rumoured mockups. It MUST be genuine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn it, you be right. I'm either really blind or really tired. Fixing mah post lol.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

mabilouz said:
			
		

> *If* this is the prototype, then it is certainly less ugly than the original Wii. I have it hidden in a cupboard, it is revolting to look at.


Original Wii?? Mind showing a pic?? Or just the White Wii is what you meant?


----------



## Maz7006 (May 18, 2011)

i can wait for E3 thank you very much 

bullshit video is bullshit ( as of now)


----------



## awssk8er (May 18, 2011)

It would be really easy to fake that video.

The guy does look like Reggie, but I'm sure he would know all about the Cafe already. He wouldn't be starring at it like that guy did.

I don't believe it, but there's no obviously flaw in the video.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> It would be really easy to fake that video.
> 
> The guy does look like Reggie, but I'm sure he would know all about the Cafe already. He wouldn't be starring at it like that guy did.
> 
> I don't believe it, but there's no obviously flaw in the video.


Iwata is missing I say. Lol.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Why do you think Reggie and Iwata would even be there?

They're totally busy *playing on the system*, why would they care about a minor dev conference?


----------



## Ikki (May 18, 2011)

I think people with some free time want to troll us.


----------



## rad140 (May 18, 2011)

This looks like it could be any university lecture hall anywhere, and a router or something else with a light on the table, while they put up pictures they made on the screen.

Call me skeptical, but I could go do something like this any day of the week.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2011)

i can prove this is fake cos it's missing this


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i can prove this is fake cos it's missing this



i have cans of drink with that on






also another pic of controller


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 18, 2011)

This is definitely not fake. And the person who recorded this will lose his job.


----------



## Ringo619 (May 18, 2011)

it seems really , from all the rumors  i have heard, people have been saying  the controller could have all the features  shown in the video,  maybe its just   a test version or a early version of the wii 2


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

more images


----------



## rockstar99 (May 18, 2011)

where are you getting those pong?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

another 1


----------



## rockstar99 (May 18, 2011)

That one is old


----------



## Ikki (May 18, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> where are you getting those pong?


They've been around for a while.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## rockstar99 (May 18, 2011)

Looks hawt.ALways wanted my consoles in black(not handhelds) White Wii is kinda bright near my TV and all so this is looking sexy


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 18, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> where are you getting those pong?


his the leak


----------



## coolness (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

>



looks like a router


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Looks like a stupid excuse for a console. Lol.


----------



## Warrior522 (May 18, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> This is definitely not fake. And the person who recorded this will lose his job.



...aaand you know this how?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Nintendo - the first company to master the "I'm not plugged in but I'm totally turned on, at least according to my diodes" technique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a kind of magic. *clap* *clap* Magic, magic, magiiiiic! *guitar riff*


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha lol, good one


----------



## Delta517 (May 18, 2011)

I'm not sure whether this has been posted before, but I found a list of reasons why this is fake on the Zelda Informer page.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [Why it's fake:
> 
> They didn't bother with sound.
> There's no way you could obviously sit that close and film it all.
> ...



He got a good point in some of them.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

it runs off a charge

it lights up the bottom two lights when charging

heres a white one charging


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

I just made a Project Cafe Illusion!! They all look different in size when they are the same damn thing!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








EDIT:- Omg 1111 posts O_O


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether this has been posted begore, but I found a list of reasons why this is fake on the Zelda Informer page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's charging via an invisible slot, apparently. There's *nothing* on that height on the other photo that shows the back, all the slots were close to the bottom of the system.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> It's charging via an invisible slot, apparently. There's *nothing* on that height on the other photo that shows the back, all the slots were close to the bottom of the system.



actually they a little flap

same as the USB ports on 360 on the front
you can see the flap on the photo


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> it runs off a charge


lol thats is just plain stupid... I dont even need to explain why


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all it is, is a data hub
its streams data to the controllers

pretty much a wireless hard drive


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've got a death wish or you want a fine, lol? Playing and driving doesn't mix well.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well what if you wanted it on the move?
in a car?

distance on wireless stuff isnt great


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

The white one looks pimp. Grey looks like the client of ze pimp


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Let's just say that there is absolutely no need to add a battery pack to something that you connect to a power adapter and never touch again.
> The console will come with a 52´ 3D LED TV with a battery pack in order to play anywhere you want or during a blackout... now it makes sense
> 
> QUOTE(Pong20302000 @ May 18 2011, 12:34 PM) well what if you wanted it on the move?
> ...


Nintendo already have a handheld... its called 3DS
why they will release another portable console to compite with the 3DS?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what you on about?

the screens on the controllers


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can already see that PowerPC Multi-Core and a sophisticated GPU running off a relatively small battery pack, too.

Batteries for the controller, batteries for the console... I'd assume that you should also have a separate battery pack for the BluRay drive that's apparently going to be included.

Nintendo *just* released the 3DS, why, oh why would they release a console like this which you can shove into your backpack and play with your fancy controller on the go? It's already been said that the screens will be used for split-screen games and for menus, not for actual gameplay.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So no TV required....sweet. Now thats a home "console"


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah... this console will be called Nintendo Energizer


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



psp's do it fine
NGP's plan to do it fine

who says its got a blueray drive
because sony really that dumb


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Alright, I'll go with the flow stream.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

*Snip!* your consuming alot of power just to moan about something you have no idea about


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> *Snip!* your consuming alot of power just to moan about something you have no idea about



*wink* Called plain logic. Home Consoles just don't need a battery - plain and simple.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and honestly who said its a Home Console?

3DS look like the controllers?
how'd you know you can use one of them as a 3D controller & Screen?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* We'll talk in 3 weeks time, how's that?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok *Snip!* speak in 3 weeks


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

It's interesting how you've put effort into typing Foxi4 into google and reading the very first page that pops up, lol.

I have a stalker. I feel about 36% sexier now.


----------



## Keylogger (May 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Delta517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! The first home console with battery! You have to charge it every 6 hours ^^


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

The only "point" I see in having a battery in a home console would be a UPS-like measure so that you don't loose your progress whenever there's an electricity shortage of some sort that you didn't expect. Other than that, sort of pointless. I'd much rather if the "battery pack" was placed within the power supply unit - that'd make the console much slimmer.

Playing a full-blown HD game that's designed to be played on a TV screen on a tiny controller screen doesn't seem like an appealing idea - the fonts would be downscaled to the point of "hardly readable". It's okay for "saving your progress" in case of an emergency, but still... Meh.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

this is the other side of the console




that's why it comes with a battery


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

LoL, sweet, good job!

"Whatcha playin' on? A loaf of bread, lol?"

"That's the WeeStream, dumass! It'z zuper awezum! I can't totally see the HD on this tiny screen!"

"*gasp* Righty-o! Miniaturiastion is so last season, conzolez need to be largur nao"

"Agweed. Let'z play some Mario Kart! *hands over the controller*"

"I can't see the Start button in ze menu, WTF?"

"That'z the whole charm of it, dumass! It'z challenge from the very start!"

"Ooooh... INNOVATION!"

"You bet your pantz it iz!"

"Can I haz one?"

"Only if you sell your soul to the japanese gods of the industry..."

"All hail Miyamoto!"

"...and pay 400 bucks for the console and a 100 bucks per controller."


----------



## Ikki (May 18, 2011)

Try harder.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> Try harder.



I wish I could, but my creativity chip got scrambled. *sigh* Can't I even spam a bit in a clealy obselete thread without party poopers? *sad face*


----------



## AlanJohn (May 18, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> This is it up close


It looks small and cheap.
Like a popstation


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> It looks small and cheap.
> Like a popstation



...now that you've mentioned it...






HOT DANG! YOU'RE TOTALLY RIGHT!


----------



## Nah3DS (May 18, 2011)

btw... now that I think of it, where do you suppose to put the game disc on that thing??


----------



## AlanJohn (May 18, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> btw... now that I think of it, where do you suppose to put the game disc on that thing??


Wireless


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You put the disc on the console and it STREAMS. Damn, you're technologically-illiterate. 

[youtube]cIZFq3VDeUY[/youtube]

By the way, who said it has to be on discs? Maybe it's on interchangable LCD's for the controller? I've seen a game like this somewhere. XP


----------



## Zetta_x (May 18, 2011)

I agree with pong; a ton of you are on crack. A home console with a rechargeable battery is one of the most useful things we can have. The console can be used during driving trips for example. Also, the console can be used for display purposes like business meetings without having to worry about cords everywhere. Like desktops, batteries would prevent the console being damaged during power surges. So all of you crack addicts who continue posting that a home console shouldn't have a rechargeable battery; just take two seconds to actually use your brain.

Another thing, there does look like a flap in the top portion, it is very well possible the console was connected to something in that flap. 

Another another things, it looks like it has two display ports, first console to dual monitor? Imagine multiplayer games where each person gets their own screen.

---

Besides, a lot of you keep saying it's fake for reasons that can easily be refuted. This totally looks real and has consistency with previous leaks.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> I agree with pong; a ton of you are on crack. A home console with a rechargeable battery is one of the most useful things we can have. The console can be used during driving trips for example. Also, the console can be used for display purposes like business meetings without having to worry about cords everywhere. Like desktops, batteries would prevent the console being damaged during power surges. So all of you crack addicts who continue posting that a home console shouldn't have a rechargeable battery; just take two seconds to actually use your brain.
> 
> Another thing, there does look like a flap in the top portion, it is very well possible the console was connected to something in that flap.
> 
> ...


Ok you win


----------



## nando (May 18, 2011)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Besides, a lot of you keep saying it's fake for reasons that can easily be refuted. This totally looks real and has consistency with previous leaks.




this has consistencies with previous leaks because they weren't even creative enough to make up new ones and just used what already existed.


----------



## Midna (May 18, 2011)

Everyone's saying it looks small and cheap. 
Look at the slot on the bottom. Presumably, that's the disk drive. Looks small, doesn't it? It's like Ninty's gone back to using mini DVDs. Or maybe the console is twice as big as it looks.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Everyone's saying it looks small and cheap.
> Look at the slot on the bottom. Presumably, that's the disk drive. Looks small, doesn't it? It's like Ninty's gone back to using mini DVDs. Or maybe the console is twice as big as it looks.


Yep that's the new tech of Nintendo, illusionary home console that looks small at different angles.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 18, 2011)

i like the fact that the controller is a joypad and not a wiimote. Who leaked this video? aXXO?


----------



## machomuu (May 18, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Everyone's saying it looks small and cheap.
> Look at the slot on the bottom. Presumably, that's the disk drive. Looks small, doesn't it? It's like Ninty's gone back to using mini DVDs. Or maybe the console is twice as big as it looks.


Well it's possible that this time around they won't try to make a profit off of the system (as it might not need to), but rather its games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 19, 2011)

do you guys realize pong is the leak?!


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 19, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to be a pretty small form factor, in comparison to the 360 and PS3 which have incredibly large cases compared to this. That said, Nintendo has managed to fit a fair amount into a smaller unit before and I wouldn't put it past them to do something powerful in a case that looks to be reasonably larger then the Wii while still maintaining performance that will rival the competition currently.


----------



## Magmorph (May 19, 2011)

Does it look like a giant Ds game card to anyone else?


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (May 19, 2011)

Thing looks more like a HTPC than a console lol


----------



## YayMii (May 19, 2011)

@the video: It really looks like some sort of projector screen at a school or something. And near the end, you see that the dude on camera is in a desk.
Methinks it's some sort of design project for school, or maybe someone was permitted to use the projector to record a fake Café video.


----------



## CarbonX13 (May 19, 2011)

Seems more fake than that launch title list from yesterday.


----------



## bowser (May 20, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> it runs off a charge
> 
> it lights up the bottom two lights when charging
> 
> heres a white one charging


Sweet! Looks like something straight out of Portal


----------



## Snailface (May 21, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> @the video: It really looks like some sort of projector screen at a school or something. And near the end, you see that the dude on camera is in a desk.
> Methinks it's some sort of design project for school, or maybe someone was permitted to use the projector to record a fake Café video.


You called it. Good one.

http://wii2blog.com/project-cafe-footage-is-definitely-fake/

I admit, I was fooled, along with a lot of other gullible temps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just never guessed there was a good enough motive to make such a well-prepared fake. It was a student contest, lol.
The contest goal was 5000 hits, they got 600,000 --double lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (May 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that the guy in the front is Reggie?


----------



## bowser (May 22, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks that the guy in the front is Reggie?


Yeah


----------

